# Mannequin Creation



## halloweendarkangel (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## halloweendarkangel (Aug 29, 2008)

*Im making her a headless zombie prom queen*


----------



## halloweendarkangel (Aug 29, 2008)

*More pics to come...........*


----------



## DannyK (Sep 21, 2008)

you southern california valley girls are all the same...tease!!! you said pics to follow...well, it IS "to follow" now...hook it up I want to see what your little halloween mind has come up with!!

-DK


----------



## halloweendarkangel (Aug 29, 2008)

DannyK said:


> you southern california valley girls are all the same...tease!!! you said pics to follow...well, it IS "to follow" now...hook it up I want to see what your little halloween mind has come up with!!
> 
> -DK


* Lmao, yeah sooooooooooo, . But seriously there will be more, Im still gathering the supplies. *


----------



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

Thats the same type body that I used in my beloved project. Good luck and can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## DannyK (Sep 21, 2008)

ehem...ehem...TEASE


----------



## halloweendarkangel (Aug 29, 2008)

DannyK said:


> ehem...ehem...TEASE


 Thats whats sooo mutch fun about it, lol


----------



## Growler (Aug 12, 2008)

Ok, would this be too much over the top? If you are making a prom queen then have a small baby next to it and have playing or talking the song from Family Guy, "Prom Night Dumpster Baby". lol


----------



## halloweendarkangel (Aug 29, 2008)

*We had a mishap, she fall go







boom!*


----------



## fritz42_male (Apr 30, 2009)

You have the technology, you can rebuild her!


----------



## Dragonomine (Sep 28, 2008)

Haahaaa who needs boobs anyway?


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

You could always sand her boobies down a little and make her an A cup zombie or put her in some nice zombie lingerie, buried prior to wearing of course


----------



## fritz42_male (Apr 30, 2009)

Sorry but I think you should go the other way - think double D cup


----------



## halloweendarkangel (Aug 29, 2008)

fritz42_male said:


> Sorry but I think you should go the other way - think double D cup


*Lmao, and what make her a zombie Pamela Anderson? I think I would have to go F cup for that haha *


----------



## halloweendarkangel (Aug 29, 2008)

* She's almost done, but here's a sneak peak of where we are at with the headless zombie prom girl* *The tutorial is in my album profile*


----------



## halloweendarkangel (Aug 29, 2008)

*Here she is, hope yall like her, she's a shy gal, but would be head over heals if you asked her to dance*.


----------



## Glyphen (Sep 17, 2008)

i wonder how far she'd go on the first date!?!?!


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

I think she turned out great!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Oct 26, 2003)

Great job on that kiddo! Her bashed boobies just reminded me of Morbidia's faceplant


----------



## Dragonomine (Sep 28, 2008)

Lauriebeast said:


> Great job on that kiddo! Her bashed boobies just reminded me of Morbidia's faceplant


Haahaaa! I was thinking of that old comedy "Death Becomes Her" (I think that was the title) with Goldie Hawn and Bruce Willis? Do you all know what I'm talking about?


----------



## halloweendarkangel (Aug 29, 2008)

*I love that movie!  " You pushed me down the stairs " hahahahahah*


----------



## halloweendarkangel (Aug 29, 2008)

Lauriebeast said:


> Great job on that kiddo! Her bashed boobies just reminded me of Morbidia's faceplant


 is " Morbidia " okey? Or did she fall before the final touches?


----------



## halloweendarkangel (Aug 29, 2008)

Glyphen said:


> i wonder how far she'd go on the first date!?!?!


* All the way, but pulling her hair would be kinda hard, lol *


----------



## Lauriebeast (Oct 26, 2003)

halloweendarkangel said:


> is " Morbidia " okey? Or did she fall before the final touches?


Yes, she fell right after I had finished painting her and was trying on hair. I walked away from her with the hair and evidently part of it caught on her ear. I took a few steps and heard a crash. When I turned around, there she was face planted! So, I fixed her boo boo's and completely repainted her. As a result, she got bigger hooters and a much scarier makeup job. Here's what she looked like after I patched her up...brow lift, rhinoplasty, and hooter honing.


----------



## halloweendarkangel (Aug 29, 2008)

*Your an awsome plastic surgen, I need your # and her right boob looks like **she has a pasty on lol **, you should have added a tassel for a funny pic *


----------



## thalius Darkrune (Apr 3, 2011)

*headless zombie?!?!*

The manequine prom queen turned out great!!!! Romero fan in me just has to point out that you separate the brain from the body...... no more zombie !!!  really does look good though.Nicely Done!! would love to see her in the haunt.....


----------



## magnusius (Mar 6, 2011)

Very nice. Great work with the neck and torso. Does she have a sister?


----------



## lzrdsgal (Aug 9, 2009)

She fell and knocked her nipples off ?????? :O Just another reason for padded bras


----------



## beggars alley (May 4, 2008)

Your prom queen turned out FANTASTIC!!


But how does she wear the crown?


----------



## tamster (Jul 27, 2009)

I love it, great job, be cool if you found a head to put in her hand...but your dead mannequin is perfect!


----------



## Veckah (Apr 5, 2010)

She looks great.


----------

